# Workshop Tour Video



## Bigbadmarky (24 Feb 2021)

Afternoon all, 
I like a good nose around other people's workshop when I can so I thought it was time I shared a tour around mine. 



I hope you like the video.
Its the first time I've posted anything to Youtube so any feedback would be appreciated. 

Many thanks, 
Mark


----------



## DIYTinkerer (4 Feb 2022)

Nice video - I like your solution for capturing dust from the mitre saw - something I really need to do. Here is my workshop tour


----------



## screwpainting (5 Feb 2022)

I think workshop tours have peaked.


----------

